# Trek 5220



## Brie Dog (Jun 3, 2004)

I am looking at buying a used 54 cm Trek 5220 carbon. Anyone have one? Opinions and thoughts appreciated. This will be my first carbon bike. Currently riding a 53 cm LeMond Alpe D'Huez and I like it very much.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## pugdog1 (Mar 23, 2004)

Is that a typo or an older model? I thought in the late 80's there was a 5220.


----------



## Brie Dog (Jun 3, 2004)

pugdog1 said:


> Is that a typo or an older model? I thought in the late 80's there was a 5220.


Wel I was wondering same. The ad reads 2000 or 2001 model year but I am suspicious of that. I'd like to find a Trek model timeline. Can anyone help with this?
Many thanks!


----------



## Jammer Matt (Jun 29, 2004)

I have a 1999 5220. There aren't too many of them out there from what I've seen. Trek no longer has a model 5220 but rather they changed the model number to 5200T somewhere around 2001. I don't know the date for sure. So, the 5220 is nearly the same thing as a 5200 Triple. The difference is it came stock with Mavic cxp21 rims on Ultegra hubs and 700x25 tires. It was set up to be a touring bike rather than a racing bike. But change the wheels and tires and you've got a triple racing bike. It weighs just a little more than a 5200 Double because of the extra ring and long cage on the rear derailleur. I've got about 10K miles on mine and I love it. It's a nice bike.


----------

